# Help with Bike Camper Design



## BrandonRuss (6 Oct 2016)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum so sorry if I am posting the wrong thing on the wrong page but it seems like this is the best place.
I am only 15 and love woodworking but the only problem is I can not design nothing so if possible I really need help.

I am looking to make a Wooden Bike camper but need a design to build from as it won't work out it I do it on the top of my head. 
Just wondering if anyone could help me with designing or tips on how to design projects like this.

I have no idea on how to design it but it will have a seat, a cupboard built into the ceiling, mini door, window and probably built in speakers that you can connect to your phone. I do have the capabilities to do these it's just that I cannot think on where to start building and buying the wood.

Also what is best for the walls? MDF, Ply? And how can I make it waterproof and so the electrics don't get ruined by the rain?

Thanks for reading, 
Brandon


----------



## MattRoberts (6 Oct 2016)

Hi there! What's a bike camper?! Can you show some examples? 

Regarding design, have a look at Sketchup Make. It's free 3D design software, and pretty easy to use. Lots of YouTube tutorials out there


----------



## Stanleymonkey (6 Oct 2016)

Motorbike or pedal bike?

I take it that you are planning on towing this behind a bike?

Weight will be a big issue - especially for towing behind a pushbike.

Do you have any pictures from the internet to give us an idea?


----------



## Stanleymonkey (6 Oct 2016)

Have you looked on Pinterest?


----------



## skipdiver (7 Oct 2016)

I briefly toyed with this idea in the distant past. I used to do cycle touring, carrying all my equipment in pannier bags. I then bought a cycle trailer and put all my stuff in that instead. At the time i worked making caravans for a living and started to think about making what would effectively be a small caravan/sleeping pod but i never got further than thinking about it. There was no internet access then and the idea died. I often look at bike campers on the web and there are all sorts of ingenious designs out there, from DIY to some really large companies like Dethleffs, who made a prototype once. Don't know if they ever went ahead with production. I know there are pop up tent versions for sale out there. Would be an interesting project to design and build one.


----------



## bugbear (7 Oct 2016)

I'm guessing you mean a "tear drop" caravan, which can be made small enough and light enough to be towed behind a motorbike.

There is NO WAY (IMHO) you could make one small/light enough to tow behind a pedal cycle.

Here's an informed discussion;

http://www.tinyhousedesign.com/ultralig ... a-bicycle/

BugBear


----------



## Brentingby (7 Oct 2016)

You might have a look at links like these:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiejAhol4Ps
http://www.elkinsdiy.com/mobile-shelter ... ke-camper/
There are others to look at if you Google 'DIY bike camper'.


----------



## BrandonRuss (10 Oct 2016)

This will be on a push bike not a motor bike.
Sorry I could not reply I though I would've got email notifications but I didn't.
Anyway I know it it possible to make this for starters as I have seen a few people from the past years with one (bought from a store) made out of wood/metal.

And i'm planning on it being just a small roofed camper with one little seat inside just for a fun project.
I got a plan of the base the only thing is how would I be able to make the walls? and if you know could you find a tutorial please.
Also how would I go about making it all waterproof so I can bike about without the person behind getting wet, or anything inside getting damp.

Thanks
And thank you for all your support and help very much appreciated.


----------



## Droogs (12 Oct 2016)

Rather than have a fully formed caravan type, you would be better off thinking about a fold away type. By this I mean a small bike trailer into which your tent system folds for transport and then you just fold out the lid to give you a horizontal base that the is attached to and self raises. Think of a slinky with the ends attanched to the board that gives you the framework for the tent and just put a small awning on the side.


----------



## Jacob (12 Oct 2016)

If you are towing another person why not go for a rickshaw? Wouldn't be much use anywhere which isn't flat or is windy.


----------



## ardenwoodcraft (24 Nov 2016)

Hi,
Sounds like an interesting project. Have you had a look on Youtube?, loads of bike camper design ideas on there.

There is one I saw made from a type of lightweight corrugated plastic sheeting, ( don't know what its called, similar to what estate agents signs are made from ). It's flexible as well so could be bent round corners etc. The guy pretty much built the outer shell from this stuff tied together with zip ties and duct tape!!

I would love to see the finished project if you go ahead with it.

Hope this helps.
Regards,
Dave, (Arden Woodcraft).


----------



## Wildman (24 Nov 2016)

I saw one used by a clown for a dressing room and overnight kip. Basically it was a teardrop design with a rear slide out to give the length to lay down in. a lightweight timber frame and aluminium outside, insulated and wallboard inside completed before the roof went on. That made construction easy and watertight. It was tall enough to sit up in, had a sink (bowl in a recess) and cooker (primis to boil the odd kettle) on the end nearest the bike plus a few cupboards with sliding doors . Slatted bed full width of the van and rolled up mattress pulled out but I suppose an inflatable mattress and sleeping bag would sort it. Wheels outside (pram wheels I think). The entire thing was only 4ft long (with the rear slide in)


----------

